# Can "menstrual" cramps be the starting of a labour in the late stage of pregnancy?



## Dahlia05

I'm currently 36+ along. I've been cramping almost all night & now my cramping is getting more dull :wacko: 

I'm wondering for the ladies in the late stage, 36+ & up, was this a starting sign for you? that the labour is near or starting? I want to prepare myself here! 

When the time is here, I don't want to call my mum to come pick me up & my dd with panic! My dh is at work all day & not nearby at all.

When should I be worried here? I know I've had some mild cramping but now that I'm 36+ further along, I'm taking it more seriously. 

Thanks!


----------



## Hadynsmummy

i have to say with my son it started with back ache and then period like pains. not sure when you should start to worry, how far away is you partner? have you had any show etc?


----------



## meandmrb2011

I've been having menstrual cramping for a few weeks now, started losing plug on Sunday just gone and every morning when I get up I have about 10min of really strong menstrual pains that I usually have to 'blow away' ,but then it settle to nothing again :shrug:


----------



## haileybrooke3

meandmrb2011 said:


> I've been having menstrual cramping for a few weeks now, started losing plug on Sunday just gone and every morning when I get up I have about 10min of really strong menstrual pains that I usually have to 'blow away' ,but then it settle to nothing again :shrug:

im glad im not alone with this...so far the past 2 mornings i have woken up with back ache and just achiness in my tummy....today im having cramping and upset stomach...hmm...definitely not getting my hopes up as i do with every little twinge of pain lol:haha:


----------



## Dahlia05

Hadynsmummy said:


> i have to say with my son it started with back ache and then period like pains. not sure when you should start to worry, how far away is you partner? have you had any show etc?

My dh work in downtown (about 45min from home) :( So I'm counting on mum, who live like 10mins from us. I have a dd here, so she will be looking after her.


... I'm not sure if I lost my mucus plug? I could never tell here. Beside menstrual like cramp, I'm also feeling stomach ache too (like I need to do ahem* #2 here) :blush: 

I've been having these dull pain off/on but now, that I am near my end. I'm starting to take it more seriously here. 

I remember with my first pregnancy, I had these intense menstrual cramp (my water never broke) at the hospital they had to break it. 

I have a feeling with this one will be the same too... just with cramp like in the beginning. I never really paid attention to any mucus plug, maybe it went away through the toilet? when I peed? (sorry tmi) how do you know if it is a mucus plug? do you feel it??


----------



## Eleanor ace

My labour with DS started out like period cramps, although they came and went every few minutes, rather than being a constant ache. I've had period type cramps with this pregnancy since 30 weeks, my midwife said with your 2nd+ pregnancy its common as your muscles and ligaments have been stretched before.


----------



## Mrs5707

Been having "menstrual type" aches and pains for 3 days now and nothing. I wouldn't get concerned unless the pains you're feeling are time-able and you notice your bloody show, which you probably would definitely notice. Plug not so much, but blood would less likely go unnoticed. If your pains are getting intense and are timeable to about every 5 minutes for at least an hour, then I'd be calling somebody as that could easily be pre labor. And even at that point you can still be in labor for hours or longer before anything really happens...


----------



## meandmrb2011

Dahlia05 said:


> Hadynsmummy said:
> 
> 
> i have to say with my son it started with back ache and then period like pains. not sure when you should start to worry, how far away is you partner? have you had any show etc?
> 
> My dh work in downtown (about 45min from home) :( So I'm counting on mum, who live like 10mins from us. I have a dd here, so she will be looking after her.
> 
> 
> ... I'm not sure if I lost my mucus plug? I could never tell here. Beside menstrual like cramp, I'm also feeling stomach ache too (like I need to do ahem* #2 here) :blush:
> 
> I've been having these dull pain off/on but now, that I am near my end. I'm starting to take it more seriously here.
> 
> I remember with my first pregnancy, I had these intense menstrual cramp (my water never broke) at the hospital they had to break it.
> 
> I have a feeling with this one will be the same too... just with cramp like in the beginning. I never really paid attention to any mucus plug, maybe it went away through the toilet? when I peed? (sorry tmi) how do you know if it is a mucus plug? do you feel it??Click to expand...

The first bit on Sunday was a clear very thick jelly , then it has ranged from yellow to clear to yellow tinged . Either jelly consistency or like ..... Umm .... Snotty stringy stuff :haha::blush:


----------



## Wellington

Ugh, I've had this for two nights in a row now- including strong BH which are starting to hurt. Had BHs for a few months now, but not hurt before.

I'm 39 weeks and this is baby number 3.

I too have to think about getting someone to come and be with my sleeping children, preferably not in a panic! I came so close to calling my mum at midnight last night to come over. But I managed to fall asleep for a further 2 hours. Put off calling again and then awoke with the pain again at 6am.

Now I've been at home all day and no pains or back ache again....

....hubby is out tonight, so I've got to factor in calling him too if it all kicks off again tonight.

So frustrating!


----------



## meandmrb2011

haileybrooke3 said:


> meandmrb2011 said:
> 
> 
> I've been having menstrual cramping for a few weeks now, started losing plug on Sunday just gone and every morning when I get up I have about 10min of really strong menstrual pains that I usually have to 'blow away' ,but then it settle to nothing again :shrug:
> 
> im glad im not alone with this...so far the past 2 mornings i have woken up with back ache and just achiness in my tummy....today im having cramping and upset stomach...hmm...definitely not getting my hopes up as i do with every little twinge of pain lol:haha:Click to expand...

Mine are getting quite intense in the mornings now , my only guess is that when gravity takes hold when I get up it just causes a bit of cramping/pain. . . :shrug:


----------



## RaisinKane13

I've been having this since Sat morning. It started when my little girl dropped. I had intense back pains and cramps in my stomach. It actually has gotten less each day. Today I havent really had it. As the other ladies have said, If it gets to the point where it's timeable, thats when I'd be worried. Or just give your Midwife/Doctor a call and see what they say. :hugs:


----------



## AdriansMama

My labour for adrian started as period cramps and that's all it ever felt like all the way up to 6 cm when I got the epidural :p but I've had period cramps off and on my entire pregnancy this time so I I'm not sure


----------



## Lief

I was 36+4 when my waters broke, I didn't have any pain but rang the hospital and they told me to come in for observation. 
I went in around 10am, started getting period type cramping on and off a bit later that evening. By 9pm they were a bit stronger and I had to keep going to the bathroom (#2). A few hours later at 2:23am I had my little monkey in my arms.


----------



## pinkstarbinks

good luck ladies ill be stalking this, having similar sensations x


----------



## Dahlia05

Oh boy... that is the tricky part about menstrual cramps! :S I would rather have my water break as a first sign


----------



## Serafina83

Had this midwife told me it was babies head trying to engagae


----------

